# Irish Forum Meet 2017......Ballyliffin



## smange (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Guys

After a couple of years with no Irish meet I'm looking at organising one for this year and planning on a return to the original (and best) scene of the ICC.......Ballyliffin!!

We previously had 3 meets there and they were all fantastic weekends and on top quality links courses. I'm biased being a member there but for anyone who hasn't played there before here are a few pics to whet your appetite http://www.ballyliffingolfclub.com/gallery/

Both courses are in the top 18 of Golf Digests top 100 Irish Golf Courses.

The dates I'm looking at are 12th and 13th August and for anyone travelling and looking for an extra game or two to make it a longer trip we will definitely be organising something for the Friday and maybe more if wanted, there is an abundance of quality links courses within an hour.

I know it's a bit early to commit but I'm trying to get a rough number so can get as good a price as I can and similarly with accommodation.

So anyone who is seriously interested please put your name down here and once we get a rough idea I can get a price and start looking at confirming things.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2017)

These dates could suit me. I will keep a close eye on this thread. :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2017)

id be interested too subject to dates.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2017)

I would be very interested in playing over there but I'm at Gainsborough those dates, I would also like a year to plan as I commit to most trips very early in the year and most of this year is well & truly booked now, maybe something for 2018 could be started as these kind of trips take a bit more of a commitment and planning when you're based across the water.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 17, 2017)

Will be on holiday 

But good luck with everything, potentially a cracker :thup:


----------



## smange (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking at our fixtures for August the only other viable weekend is the weekend before which is the 5th & 6th so if you are seriously interested in attending can you state your preference as to dates.

Two choices are the weekend of 5th & 6th August or the 12th & 13th


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2017)

Dates are good for me Steve. Put me down for a few Smithwicks


----------



## smange (Feb 17, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Dates are good for me Steve. Put me down for a few Smithwicks 

Click to expand...

Good man Phil, any preference over which weekend or you good to go either of them?


----------



## IanM (Feb 17, 2017)

I would come over for a game subject to dates....


----------



## Hendo434 (Feb 17, 2017)

I would be interested. Either set of dates work for me.


----------



## brendy (Feb 17, 2017)

Usual for me Steve.


----------



## smange (Feb 17, 2017)

brendy said:



			Usual for me Steve.

Click to expand...

Full on drunken stupidity and not remembering playing golf after a night of Kola Kube shots it is then &#128077;


----------



## brendy (Feb 17, 2017)

smange said:



			Full on drunken stupidity and not remembering playing golf after a night of Kola Kube shots it is then &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

You know me so well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2017)

12/13 work best for moi


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2017)

if i did make it over would like a couple of other games to make it worth while.


----------



## smange (Feb 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			if i did make it over would like a couple of other games to make it worth while.
		
Click to expand...

We will definitely be organising a game for the Friday somewhere near by and can get other games organised as well depending on when people are getting here or leaving.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2017)

Won't make it myself but will confirm ballyliffin as a great venue. Thoroughly recommend it to anyone tempted to make the trip!


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 17, 2017)

I am not getting on a bus.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			if i did make it over would like a couple of other games to make it worth while.
		
Click to expand...

2 fanatstic courses at Ballyliffin Patrick plus plenty in Northern Donegal, Rosapenna and Portsalon


----------



## brendy (Feb 17, 2017)

palindromicbob said:



			I am not getting on a bus.
		
Click to expand...

What could possibly go wrong Bob?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 18, 2017)

Original dates 12th, 13th as a preference for me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2017)

So what is the best way to get there, its right up north right?
Is there a proper airport at Derry, who flies there?

Any other flight options?

or is it a ferry to Dublin or Belfast then a long drive?


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So what is the best way to get there, its right up north right?
Is there a proper airport at Derry, who flies there?

Any other flight options?

or is it a ferry to Dublin or Belfast then a long drive?
		
Click to expand...

There is a few flights from Stanstead and liverpool I think but they are far and few between. Belfast to Ballyliffin is around 2 hours with no traffic problems (only really slow down is Dungiven). If you remember Cavan Phil, its similar distance from Belfast but maybe more free flowing roads to Ballyliffin. (Dublin to Cavan would have been a little faster if you sailed via there, cant remember how you got over now!)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2017)

I did Holyhead-Dublin 
It was an easy ride to Monaghan , so it's about the same drive again to Ballyliffin?
Certainly doable 

Sailing to Belfast is a blooming long haul by the looks of it


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I did Holyhead-Dublin 
It was an easy ride to Monaghan , so it's about the same drive again to Ballyliffin?
Certainly doable 

Sailing to Belfast is a blooming long haul by the looks of it
		
Click to expand...

When I looked into it a few years back sailing to Dublin and driving up was the best option when taking my own gear, also flying to Dublin where you can hire clubs from the airport and a hire car was cheaper also and quicker than anything else I looked at regarding the  2 Belfast airports options.


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I did Holyhead-Dublin 
It was an easy ride to Monaghan , so it's about the same drive again to Ballyliffin?
Certainly doable 

Sailing to Belfast is a blooming long haul by the looks of it
		
Click to expand...

The belfast liverpool sailing is fine in my opinion as you arrive having had a nights sleep. Id be back and across by plane monthly at least and take the ferry a couple of times a year to go to Evesham with tools and kit. It really doesnt bother me.
If you come via Dublin then its the best part of 4 hours up from hitting dry land.


----------



## smange (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty much as Brendy says. 

There is an airport in Derry which I believe has flights from Stanstead, Liverpool & Glasgow although loads of flights into both Belfast International & Belfast City airports from pretty much anywhere in Scotland/England. 

Belfast airports to Ballyliffin by car between 2 and 2.5 hours obviously the same from Belfast and Larne ports. Dublin is around a 4 hour drive but you could stop on way up for a game somewhere like Concra Wood which would break up the drive with a game of golf at another great golf course although not links. 

Looks like the original dates of 12/13 August are the preferred ones so far so I will start looking into accommodation and see what's available.


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2017)

Right we are going to go with the weekend of 12th & 13th Of August as it seems to be more suitable for most people who have expressed an interest so far. 

I don't know what else is on that weekend but there are no hotel rooms available in Ballyliffin that weekend but I have booked 2 twin rooms and 2 single rooms in the Malin Hotel which is only a 5 minute drive away from the golf club and will keep an eye on the hotels in Ballyliffin to see if anything becomes available there closer to the time.

So that's 6 beds available at the minute but there are plenty other options for accommodation within a 5 minute drive if we should need more.

Prices are: 

Twin rooms â‚¬100 per person for the two nights of 11th & 12th 
Single rooms â‚¬120 per person for the two nights of 11th & 12th 

Obviously if anyone wants to book something themselves then work away but I wouldn't leave it too long and would like to get a confirmed number as soon as possible so can get a price for the golf sorted.

Definitely going so far are

smange
Brendy
palindromicbob

so come on guys lets get this up and running properly and get some more names confirmed and then we can look at organising another game or two as well somewhere within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Hendo434 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm a def, and more than likely +1. Will confirm ASAP.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2017)

My best mate is getting married in ballyliffen that that weekend at the fancy big hotel which ever one that is.   doing best man so won't be able to make it unfortunately.


Just checked the dates.  Might be able to make the Sunday game depending on how lit I am on the Saturday. :mmm:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2017)

what course were you planning on organizing games at?


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 20, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			what course were you planning on organizing games at?
		
Click to expand...

Both Ballyliffin courses.


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			what course were you planning on organizing games at?
		
Click to expand...




palindromicbob said:



			Both Ballyliffin courses.
		
Click to expand...

im guessing Patrick means what other courses are we planning on playing&#128527;

Nothing organised for sure but can look at places like Co Donegal, Narin & Portnoo, Rosapenna, Portsalon all in Donegal and an hour or less away or Castlerock, Portrush Valley in the north and less than an hour away also.

Once know numbers can look at getting something booked elsewhere.


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2017)

Hendo434 said:



			I'm a def, and more than likely +1. Will confirm ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant Hendo, let me know when you can&#128077;&#127995;



garyinderry said:



			My best mate is getting married in ballyliffen that that weekend at the fancy big hotel which ever one that is.   doing best man so won't be able to make it unfortunately.


Just checked the dates.  Might be able to make the Sunday game depending on how lit I am on the Saturday. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That'll be The Ballyliffin Lodge then Gary and I can assure you the Sunday game won't be booked for too early as some of these other characters have drink problems &#128527;


----------



## Coffey (Feb 21, 2017)

Interested depending on dates!


----------



## smange (Feb 21, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Interested depending on dates!
		
Click to expand...

We will be playing Ballyliffin on the 12th & 13th of August and will also have at least one more game on Friday 11th and maybe on the Monday 14th.

Hotel rooms are booked for the Friday and Saturday nights and if staying longer can book the extra day or two.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 21, 2017)

smange said:



			im guessing Patrick means what other courses are we planning on playing&#62991;

Nothing organised for sure but can look at places like Co Donegal, Narin & Portnoo, Rosapenna, Portsalon all in Donegal and an hour or less away or Castlerock, Portrush Valley in the north and less than an hour away also.

Once know numbers can look at getting something booked elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Patrick i can vouch for most of the courses Smange has mentioned as i I've played them all bar Portsalon, Narin & Portnoo is in my top 5 courses so many signature holes, also you could try Rosses Point at Sligo a cracking test of golf.


----------



## smange (Feb 21, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Patrick i can vouch for most of the courses Smange has mentioned as i I've played them all bar Portsalon, Narin & Portnoo is in my top 5 courses so many signature holes, also you could try Rosses Point at Sligo a cracking test of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Rosses Point just a bit too far I would say Steve plus I just don't get the fuss about it? Have played it twice and both times came away seriously underwhelmed with it, very flat and open for the most part and a lot of very average holes, granted there are a couple of great holes but it just doesn't do it for me. 

Me and Bob are looking at playing Rosapenna on the Monday as it the start of their open week that weekend and there is an open on The Sandy Hills Course up there on the Monday so anyone else who looking for an extra game is welcome to join us up there to add an extra day on.


----------

